

Ask SAMA / PG: Will YC be dogfooding SAFE's for its own investments? - mikikian


======
mikikian
In the past YC invested with Series AA (
[http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa/](http://ycombinator.com/seriesaa/) ). Will
it now use SAFEs (
[http://ycombinator.com/safe/](http://ycombinator.com/safe/) )? If not, would
you mind elaborating why?

Thanks!

